# Research paper shows plantarum probiotic to worsen IBS



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

This trial concludes that Plantarum worsened IBS symptoms http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/718801...mp;uac=135915PJOh dear!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Different species and strains are likely to have different effects. The studies with Align showed different species had different effects.I think a lot of this is why some people find some brands work for them but not others. Depends on which effects on the GI tract any given species or set of speicies have.Not sure if this one is sold, it sounds like they were evaluating it to see if it would be a good one to use. Just goes to show that the standard rule that what looks good in a test tube doesn't always do the same thing in an intact human is still true. A lot of things get promoted as good for you because of test tube only experiments. Always better to use something that shows benefit in people. Off to check google shoppingThat species is in some probiotics, but doesn't look like that strain of that species is what they are currently selling.


----------

